# N-Tier-Architektur versus Layer-Architektur



## public_void_main (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

heute ist ja die N-Tier-Architektur, insbesondere die 3-Tier-Architektur, weit verbreitet und wird gerne als Weiterentwicklung der Client/Server-Architektur gesehen. 
Kann mir jemand Auskunft darueber geben, inwieweit die Konzepte dieser Architekturen mit denen der Layer-Architektur identisch sind? Sind das zwei verschiedene Architekturen oder bezeichnen sie dasselbe mit unterschiedlichen Begriffen? Tier - Layer?

Vielen Dank


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

zumindest sind Tiers ja wohl dafür ausgelegt, 
von verschiedenen Programmen auf verschiedenen Servern implementiert zu werden
(zumindest möglich)

mit Layer sind nur Schichten innerhalb eines Programmes gemeint,

edit: ich denke da an das Compiler-Beispiel aus meinen Uni-Zeiten,
bei TCP/IP sind die 7 Schichten ja nicht gerade in einem Programm verwirklicht 
kompliziert

schau mal das hier an 
http://www.orbeon.com/blog/2005/02/17/3-tier-architecture-versus-service-oriented-architecture/


----------



## Guest (20. Jun 2007)

Hey Slater,

danke fuer die Antwort. Stimmt, Layers scheinen eher eine Struktur _innerhalb_ eines Programmes oder eines Moduls / einerKomponente zu reflektieren, wohingegen Tiers sich auf eine physikalische Verteilung der Rechner zu konzentrieren scheinen. Manchmal ist es dann auch nur eine Art 'virtuelle Verteilung', wenn beispielsweise ein Applikationserver und normaler Webserver auf derselben Maschine laufen, jedoch als eigene Tiers dargestellt werden, weil ihre angebotenen Dienste sich grundlegend voneinander unterscheiden.

Interessant finde in dem verlinkten Artikel ich, wie von der 3TA der Uebergang zur SOA dargestellt wird.

Kennt jemand Literatur, in der Layer- und Tier-Architekturen gegenuebergestellt werden? Ich habe hierueber echt noch nichts Brauchbares gefunden und bin deswegen fuer weitere Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jun 2007)

ich hatte den Link und einen anscheinend noch passenderen:

http://www.aspnetpro.com/NewsletterArticle/2007/02/asp200702dw_l/asp200702dw_l.asp

mit 
http://www.google.de/search?q=tier+versus+layer&hl=de&start=20&sa=N
gefunden


----------

